# 70 series



## YFZsandrider (Feb 28, 2009)

What exactly is meant by the designation "70 series"


----------



## gmaske (Jan 7, 2008)

The best I can tell you is that unlike the 80 series it does't have a firing pin safety. I think there are a few refinements over the 1911A1 basic GI pistol. Hope that helps.


----------



## DevilsJohnson (Oct 21, 2007)

The firing pin block in the slide is the big difference between the two.


----------



## YFZsandrider (Feb 28, 2009)

which is more desireable? I was told that the 70 series is, becuase if that firing pin block fails, the gun won't fire. Of course, most modern handguns without an external safety have a firing pin block as well, right?


----------



## gmaske (Jan 7, 2008)

YFZsandrider said:


> which is more desireable? I was told that the 70 series is, becuase if that firing pin block fails, the gun won't fire. Of course, most modern handguns without an external safety have a firing pin block as well, right?


Very true about the firing pin block although it would be pretty remote that it would fail. I'm sure not worried about it. The 70 series will end up with a crisper trigger pull than the 80. Most 1911 folks say the 70 is plenty safe and you'd have to drop it off a four story building and it would have to land just so for it to go off. Having said that I have a series 80 designed pistol and after some spring work the pistol has a nice trigger pull. You can just feel the firing pin block system on take up but it is no big deal.


----------



## up2orbit (May 3, 2009)

Hey gmaske, I also have a series 80 and my one complaint about it is the gritty trigger pull. What sort of spring work did you have done?


----------



## gmaske (Jan 7, 2008)

up2orbit said:


> Hey gmaske, I also have a series 80 and my one complaint about it is the gritty trigger pull. What sort of spring work did you have done?


Last picture in this post shows all the parts I replaced. Main hammer spring is a 20 Lbs. You can use a 19 Lbs. also. Brownells or Midway has the springs.
http://www.handgunforum.net/showthread.php?t=18888


----------



## DEVILDOG24 (May 5, 2009)

gmaske said:


> the best i can tell you is that unlike the 80 series it does't have a firing pin safety. I think there are a few refinements over the 1911a1 basic gi pistol. Hope that helps.


70 series has a half cock notch, 80 does not.70 series hammer can go in 80 series gun for another safety feature.


----------



## YFZsandrider (Feb 28, 2009)

If the half cock in the 70 series is a safety feature, then why the firing pin block in the 80 and not the 70 as well


----------



## gmaske (Jan 7, 2008)

Some 80 series don't have a half cock notch.....I'm suprised! I have yet to see one?! Mine does and it is a captive type like a series 70 which I would rather have anyway. You have to move the hammer back a bit to drop it off half cocked. The firing pin block is just another level of safety. It would seem that under just the right circumstances if you drop a series 70 and it lands just right ect. ect. ect. it *MIGHT* go off.


----------



## DevilsJohnson (Oct 21, 2007)

THe hammers are different between the 70 and 80 series. the 80 can let the hammer fallon half cock but there is the FPB..THe 70 will not drop on half cock. I have use 70 series hammers on 80 series pistols just because I don't liek the fall on half cock. 

No don't go off half cocked now.:smt082


----------



## Steve M1911A1 (Feb 6, 2008)

The half-cock notch in the hammer of a Series 70 or earlier M1911 is really not a half-cock notch at all!
Its original intended use was to "catch" a falling hammer that had been released accidentally, if the pistol's trigger had not been pulled. (For example, if the sear or the full-cock notch broke from an impact.)
You can use it as a half-cock notch, but why would anyone want to do such a thing? The pistol's safety lever works better.
When Colt's redesigned the Series 80 with an added internal "firing-pin stop" mechanism, the "half-cock" notch became superfluous and was eliminated.


----------



## DevilsJohnson (Oct 21, 2007)

yup...that's the truth.

As to which is better. That's like asking what round is the best to stop a charging gang banger. Most hard core 1911 fans like the 70 series more. But I see it like this..70's-80's it don't matter..You still have a 1911. :smt023


----------



## Steve M1911A1 (Feb 6, 2008)

Good trigger jobs are easier to do on Series 70s and earlier.
The extra parts in the Series 80s complicate matters.


----------

